# Coyote Threats In Troy Mi.



## USST164

I don't think I like the part in the story that say's more or less , if your pet is being attacked by a coyote , kiss it good bye. Strange it's on the Editorial page.

"Coyote sightings may be new, but animals aren't

Editorial
The Oakland Press


Ah, spring is finally here. People are going outside to experience cool breezes, birds singing in the trees and for some, coyote sightings.
Such sightings aren't really new, but every so often they seems to make news.
Recently, there were sightings in Troy, Southfield, Pontiac and West Bloomfield, Waterford and Pontiac townships.
Troy Police Lt. Gerry Scherlinck says people with any issues concerning coyotes should call the police department and an animal control officer will try to deal with the critters.
In Troy, police and City Hall have received calls about coyote sightings in or near Jaycee Park, which is close to John R and Long Lake roads.
In most cases, people should call their local police to report any sightings.
Coyotes -- members of the dog family -- rarely bite humans and are a bit smaller than German shepherds, which they resemble. 
They typically feed on small mammals such as mice, shrews, rabbits and squirrels, along with berries, birds, frogs, snakes and plants.
However, they also can prey on small dogs and cats, so if there have been coyote sightings in your neighborhood, be careful when you let your pet go outside.
But, as the experts say, if you leave coyotes alone, they'll leave you alone. 
According to the Michigan Department of Natural Resources, coyotes are found throughout the Michigan and are most abundant in the Upper Peninsula and northern Lower Peninsula. 
Although the UP may be their primary domain, many survive quite nicely in southeast Michigan.
Consequently, it's well documented that coyotes do live and thrive in the metro area. So residents need to be aware of this fact. However, experts say it's nothing to get in a panic over.
Efforts throughout the nation to control the animals have had mixed results and some unexpected side effects.
The federal government tried poisoning coyotes in Western states and wound up killing more birds of prey and other predators than the target animal -- and the coyotes are still there.
Coyotes do have some longevity in Michigan. They've been here since before Europeans came. Back yards with shrubs and bushes provide great habitat -- and people leaving their garbage and pet food out provide them with food.
Because the animals are relatively abundant in the area and they probably won't be going away any time soon, residents need to take certain precautions in case the wandering canines visit their back yards.
Prevention is the key to keeping coyotes at bay, the experts say.
Dave Bostick, the fur-bearer program specialist with the state Department of Natural Resources, recommends people keep small pets inside at night. Also, never let pet food or garbage sit outdoors.
He also warns that a homeowner who discovers a coyote attacking a pet should not intervene.
So, if you hear of a coyote visiting your neighborhood or happen to see one scamper through your back yard, don't get crazy. 
Like most things, common sense and a few precautions should keep you and any household pets safe. "


----------



## pike_mazter

I hear about this at least once a week now. Evem more so from owners of lap type dogs. If its not about the coyote its about hawks grabbin their little pets.


----------



## res

rarely bite humans and are a bit smaller than German shepherds, which they resemble.


Boy, those must be some pretty big coyotes. Much bigger then the 35# animals we have around here. So few really know how to handle wildlife anymore. Some of the law enforcement can be just as bad. A good stout stick will handle a lot with a coyote.  Rick


----------



## puttputt

...speaking of an over-populated nuisance.... 

...and some might see this as an opportunity to suggest to their neighbors that they leave the small yappy lap dogs outside at night...


----------



## Dick Kleinhardt

Living in northern Michigan, we are very familiar with Mr. Coyote! They invade our neighbors sheep, especially in the spring when the young are just born...go for the juggler and leave them to die. On a warm summers night we may hear 3 different packs calling. They have attacked one of our friends **** dogs while hunting ****, doing much damage to that dog! Our bred heifer pasture is just across the road from our home and the main farm...where some of their calves come early and are born there. We have had them come into that pasture but as of yet have left them alone. Big Momma is too protective at this point. Just the same the coyotes are becoming more and more brave and show themselves during the day more often. Very comfortable with this area...I happened to be deer hunting one brisk November morning a couple years back and saw a large male in pursuit of a doe......as he made the fatal mistake and stopped to releave himself-I helped him out a little more! He weighed 85#!
We have since adopted a BLM Donkey to help patrol our farm....great protectors! They will stomp anything that threathens their area!:evilsmile


----------



## alex-v

More than 20 years ago one of the DNR Wildlife Biologists from the SE corner of the state said that the coyote would eventually be in the suburban areas. His timeline was pretty much right on.

A related article from a year ago so this whole situation is nothing new; just some smaller newspapers like to think that they are the first to cover the story.
http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070501/METRO/705010391&imw=Y


----------

